# Scitzphina evoloution adn spiritailty



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Here is a few writings I did about scitz/mentall illness and evoloution, spritaitly etc etc taken from my noteboooks, all just random ideas etc

scitzophenia celluar microscosm theory

in scitzophina the mind is crackedand broken, divided into many parts (which may be workign against each other).

perhaps this process of having a scitzophnic cracked out divided mindspace is like a microcosm of celluur division, but instead of their being cells defininig each other as humans (that is individual cells have indivdual counciousness) you have cells which mulipy themselves creating a fractured and scitzophnic energy.

another idea I had was that maybe scitzophenics are a kind of neccersity or storage for the collective uncounious. thta is like where does the collective uncoucnious offload all its bizarre/random ideas?? soloution produce minds with a multilevled sense of personailty and ego and subcounsiolly pump all unreasonable 'mad' ideas into them as a storage so that mad brain juice doesnt spill out into colleve insanity and chaos.

maybe also scitzophnics are a precouser for an evoloutenery leap, that is like they work on a multiple mind basis but dont have more intelligence as a result, perhaps this many levelled state of mind is a precurser for telepathy with beings, 'ourselves' in the future where intellignce has reached a critical point where the amount of intellegnce required requires a sharing or hive like sharing of intellgience memormy storage as out current minds can only store a ceretain amount of infomation and this sotrage amount is unlikely to cahnge becasue if we had bigger brains we would have less faster processing. perhaps the soloution would to have bigger brains but to have grouped counciousness so that processing ower and speed is noto lost.

Constutive scitzophnia??????

Mad thory bitfhes and bitches and bitches but hear my output signal

do you reckon that you could ever devlp a kind of constructive scitsophnnia, whne instead of the the sympns of sciotzophnia effeting ONE self i a negative fashion you could isntead harness voices, halluciantions , deluiosn and such into something construive, a constuctive perceptional tool with which to influence and control the external plane of reality, so for example if you have a certain hallicantion, you guide the hllaication, you reduce everything tpo a vital essence, that of energy (this is a concept I have leanred form carlos casterndas book, and you have the abilty to alnmost guide an infinite will, based on self evoling priciples of reality intereation.

simply put, could you use your crakced mind , your bad sh 1T, and instead foucs all negative sympns into a postive feed, therfore having a kind of constructive scitzophnia, where a one mind works on a very very complex level but is able to maintatn a state of lucidty and reason and sanity bvasiclly, altohugh wokring on a level where by you can rapily redfine reality at will, that is , imprint and influnce the external world through your mind. kind of like the matrix where da one reads the code, and is able to complety redifine his entire envirmonmetn through the simple porcess of perceiving energy at a very very deep level (deeper than most humans can even imagine or could handle without losing IT reailty blue pill imprints )

i m,ean think how little of the brains power we use, and think of much potenital power there is in just a single, mind, I mean potennly it is ingfinitelly powerful and very much a grey, unknown area (very much like rectal probes grey alien sex fellows), I mean think of the energy within a sinlge pen for exmaple, so much energy that if you were to unlock all the erngy that yo could cause a nuclear explosion, simarliy i think, we each in our minds have that kind of power, an infiinte source of en energy, just like splitting the atom, you open the true power and pow big explosion (mind explosion).

so you could have a knd of constutive scviotaphpnia, kind of like a docter who charceter, who has many persnolitys, and resurectes oneself in different bodies and personailties and chareceteres while still reatiinign a simple and basic self or orginal self, an awarness of self or a morale code etc). philp k dicks I belive called this cahrcter the homoplasmate, or immortal one, basically a living macrocosom of a dna spiral in a being, an imoortal charmelon like enrgy that defines ITself through infomation as infomation, replicating a feminine self through the pineal gland in the human body (like the kunduli which rises through the human body during yoga enlightment, which reacehs the third eye, opening up the mind to the literal infinity of the light (the infinite possibilties inherent in all exssitence)).

I mean think of he conectp of god, supposadly god can hear everything, knows everything and is aware of everything going on at a given time, what dores that sound like??? sounds a bit liek sictziphnia 2 me, hearing voices of everyone, hmm that is a bit of a burden and a half. and one that mimics the sound of scitz, but also as well think fo the rare ness of scitz, 1 in 100 people so scitzohpina is preety rarae, but I acutally thin scitziphenics are a kind are kind of beacon point for that hypohetical oimega point which may or may not lie somehwere in the future, ie the end of time or the illusion of the linerness of time (which after all is simply a purely subjective perception taht exsists , so that an I (eye ego) can organize memory, which is beings like us know who we are,ergo we know through experine and mmemory) .

I mean scitohpneica are often embrolied in so called whitenoise of collective human mental expeirnce, but that white noise may just be the exiler of the human expience itself, but it is the process of deciphining the whjte noise of counciousnes taht scitophinces may have trouble with (altohuh it could be arguded many sprtiual leaders such as jesus and buddha and such were scitzophince or had sitohpnic like symtpons, but then again taht is the reailty police trying to square people off into neatly defined little boxes , you are ill this is sick this is good this is wrong rather than keeing open circular PI based minds (riding on the wave of the infinite numbers).

I dotn really now what im trying to express partcuilly, i am just having about 20000 mad ideas at once in a superineltligent space module as One mind slows down and one mind speeds up

philp k dicks on ze hom plasmate

As living information, the plasmate travels up to the optic nerve of a human
to the pineal body. It uses the human brain as a female host in which to replicate
itself into its active form. This is an interspecies symbiosis. The Hermatic
alchemists knew of it in theory from ancient texts, but could not duplicate
it, since they could not locate the dormant, buried plasmate. Bruno suspected
that the plasmate had been destoryed by the Empire; for hinting at this he
was burned. "The Empire never ended." Comment Twenty Five

The great secret known to Apollonius of Tyana, Paul of Tatsus, Simon Magus,
 Asklepios, Paracelsus, Boehme and Bruno is that: we are moving backward in
time. The universe in fact is contracting into a unitary entity which is completing
itself. Decay and disorder are seen in reverse, as increasing. These healers
learned to move forward in time, which is retrograde to us. Comment Eleven

12. The Immortal One was known to the Greeks as Dionysos; to the Jews as Elijah;
to the Christians as Jesus. He moves on when each human host dies, and thus
is never killed or caught. Hence Jesus on the cross said, "Eli, Eli lama
Sabachthani," to which some of the those present correctly said, "This
man is calling Elijah." Elijah had left him and he died alone. Comment Twelve

13. Pascal said, "All history is one immortal man who continually learns."
This is the Immortal One whom we worship without knowing his name. "He
lived a long time ago, but he is still alive," and, "The Head Apollo
is about to return." The name changes. Comment Thirteen

14. The universe is information and we are stationary in it, not three-dimensional
and not in space or time. The information fed us we hypostatize into the phenomenal
world. Comment Fourteen

7. TWO SOURCE COSMOGONY: The One was and was-not, combined, and desired to
seperate the was-not from the was. SO it generated a diploid sac which contained,
like an eggshell, a pair of twins, each an androgyny, spinning in opposite
directions (the Yin and Yang of Taoism, with the One as the Tao). The palne
of the One was that both twins would emerge into being (was-ness) simultaneously;
however, motivated by a desire to be (which the One had implanted in both
twins), the counterclockwise twin broke through the sac and seperated prematurely;
i.e. before full term. This was the dark or Yin twin. Therefore it was defective.
At full term the wiser twin emerged. Each twin formed a unitary entelechy,
a single living organism made of psyche and soma, stillrotating in opposite
directions to each other. Th full term twin, called Form I by Parmendides,
advanced correctly through its growth stages, but the prematurely born twin,
called Form II, languished.
The next step in the One's plan was that the Two would become the Many, through
their dialectic interaction. From them as hyperuniverses they projected a
hologram-like interface, which is the pluriform universe we creatures inhabit.
The two sources were to intermingle equally in maintaining our universe, but
Form II continued to languish towards illness, madness and disorder. These
aspects she projected into our universe.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

oh and sorry for the terrible spelling, copied all these writings preety fast


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Let it never be said, Falling Free, that you are not an intriguing individual.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I try my best


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea FF, your


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I feel so loved


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :roll:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Let it never be said, Falling Free, that you are not an intriguing individual.


 8)

Well, I disagree entirely. You seem to be trying to compare psychotic conditions with something like Parkinsons, or other degenerative brain disorders. They may, on the surface, share some of the same symptoms, but there is no evidence, whatsoever, that the brain of a schizophrenic is 'disintegrating' on a molecular, or any level.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Isn't that interesting? The brain of a schizophrenic is not abnormal?! How can that be? Someone who is running from Jesus or trying to come back to Jesus is being attacked at every side. Does this not show up in the body? I would think that it should be evidenced there as it is in any other illness which all comes from Spiritual sickness. Look at the term "schizophrenic" doesn't that almost perfectly describe someone who is frantically running from something or someone or everyone and bouncing off of walls? What is actually going on inside this person's mind and heart? Think about what is going on inside you. You are wondering. You are a bit uncomfortable with not having answers to life's questions. What if there is a God? What if there isn't a God. What if there is a hell? What is the purpose of life? Now place some fear in there with all the questions when you begin to feel some pain and wonder if you might be dying. When the fear of death first rears its head. Anxiety is the manifestation of fear. Fear is a lack of Faith. That is why He said, " I will keep thee in perfect peace, who's mind is stayed on Me." Study to show thyself approved. He is bigger than temporal lobe epilepsy. He is bigger than schizophrenia. He is bigger than allopathy or nutritional medicine. He can and Will heal anyone who is willing to turn to Him completely. Just ask Him to in the name of Jesus. Ask Him to reveal Himself to you. He is a gentleman. He will not encroach upon your boundaries but waits until He is invited. All the while, you will make yourself crazy or angry or anything else while you try to work the puzzle of life alone. He knew we would need help. It is only by dying to ourselves and living in Him that we are truly ever at peace and happy. By His stripes we are truly healed. Why are we all running from Perfect Love? God bless in Jesus name, freesong


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What on earth are you gibbering on about Freesong? And I ask that in the nicest possible way.

They do not yet know what exactly goes on in the brain of a person with a psychotic illness, chemically speaking. There are educated guesses, perhaps it has something to do with Dopamine, enlarged ventricles...and so on...but they (they being the higher eschilons of the neuropsychiatry lot) really don't know.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> Anxiety is the manifestation of fear. Fear is a lack of Faith. That is why He said, " I will keep thee in perfect peace, who's mind is stayed on Me." Study to show thyself approved. He is bigger than temporal lobe epilepsy. He is bigger than schizophrenia. He is bigger than allopathy or nutritional medicine. He can and Will heal anyone who is willing to turn to Him completely


Freesong...please correct me if I have misunderstood, but are you trying to say that illness of any kind (mental, physical or otherwise) is a direct result of turning away from Jesus / God? And that these illnesses would be taken away by God if you were only to ask him and trust in him completely?

Please tell me you do not believe this to be true. If this were the case why did the Pope die recently due to ill health...why did he not live to 100 and die of natural causes. My mother died of lung cancer 2 + years ago and was one of the most woderful people to ever grace this earth (slightly biased I'll admit). Are you trying to say that if she had only taken God back into her heart that it would never have happened? What of a mass murderer...if he were to turn to God for healing for his sickness would he be healed? Why would that make him more deserving than my mother or any of the millions of other wonderful people leading good, clean lives????

What an incredibly fickle God that would be?!!!

I agree that anxiety is the manifestation of fear, but I disagree that fear is a lack of faith.

In a lot of cases faith stems from fear and can initiate fear. Fear of the unknown, fear of death, fear of retribution.

My fears of these things have greatly lessened since my DP and I have less faith than I ever have.

I'm sorry if I have taken you out of context but if this is your belief then it has touched a bit of a raw nerve with me. Everyone must die...it is a certainty even more definite than life itself. Illnesses can be a result of many things but I would say the possibility of having a lack of faith in god to be the main cause is remote.


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry Falling Free...

I had no intention of vandalising your post in such a way...forgive me. 

I was originally going to post that I love reading all your thoughts and musings. It takes a lot of concentration for me to follow their randomness but I really enjoy reading them. Very abstract and gives me another perpective on things.

Thanks for being brave enough to post them.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

falling_free said:


> in scitzophina the mind is crackedand broken, divided into many parts (which may be workign against each other).


Ok first thing is first. A Schizophrenic brain is NOT cracked or broken. In fact a person with Schizophrenia is not insane. They have a different perspective on reality. One that you or I have trouble understanding and one that is branded "wrong" by mainstream society. At the very worst a Schizophrenic has a lot of personal issues to work through before they can learn to harness their unique gift.



> perhaps this process of having a scitzophnic cracked out divided mindspace is like a microcosm of celluur division...


Let's also define the difference between "Schizophrenia" and "Multiple Personality Disorders". In the former there is a breakdown between the unconscious and the conscious mind. In the latter there is the development of 2 seperate and unique belief structures/identities. There may be some overlap or similar symptoms but the two are very different beasts.

I think a better cellular metaphor for Schizophrenia would be a heart muscle cell that, besides performing its own function of contracting to make the heart beat, somehow also becomes consciously aware of the signals it is recieving via nerves from the brain. The cell becomes confused by its awareness of these signals and may begin to "play to a different beat" 



> another idea I had was that maybe scitzophenics are a kind of neccersity or storage for the collective uncounious....


One idea I've come across is that there is a level of consciousness higher in frequency than our own, where all uncompleted ideas "hang out". If your normal conscious focus happens to drift into these frequencies then you become overcome with "mania". This essentially means having an infinite number of incomplete thought/energy patterns coursing through you all the time, which would understandably make things very uncomfortable. Imagine a plane where the energy of every idea or project you've ever started but never completed ends up.



> maybe also scitzophnics are a precouser for an evoloutenery leap, that is like they work on a multiple mind basis but dont have more intelligence as a result, perhaps this many levelled state of mind is a precurser for telepathy...


I have a secret to tell you. We already are connected and we already are telepathic. Most people keep their mind under control enough that they block out this telepathic ability. As these boundaries degrade (e.g. in Schizophrenia) these abilities are returned. However, people that suffer from Schizophrenia aren't yet equipped to deal with this information.

Furthermore, our minds don't "Store" information at all. Rather information flows around the universe as energy and our minds tap into that energy to access the information. It is only that we are trained to only tap into our "own" energetic constructions within this energy that we cannot see the past/future etc. A progressive school would not teach students to wrote learn information but rather how to retrieve it from this energy at will.

Also, Schizophrenics in general are VERY intelligent people (perhaps the most intelligent). Some people may not think they are intelligent because they may not be able to complete standard tasks that we use to gauge intelligence (i.e. standard IQ tests).



> do you reckon that you could ever devlp a kind of constructive scitsophnnia...


Abolsutely. In Shamanism a Schizophrenic break is seen as an awakening or initiation to being a Shaman. This is because the person is experiencing a breakdown between our pre-formed conscious ideas of reality and the more archetypal energies of our subconscious and unconscious. In a very real sense they are in contact with the raw energy of the universe (or Spirit World/Heaven and Hell/Underworld if you want to call it by any of those names).

The truth is psychic abilities, telekenesis, teleportation, shape-shifting, seeing the past/future are all abilities that are available to every human being. The trick is having enough courage to unlearn enough of your contemporary training in order to be able to do these things.



> simply put, could you use your crakced mind , your bad sh 1T, and instead foucs all negative sympns into a postive feed, therfore having a kind of constructive scitzophnia...


Again, absolutely. We already do create our reality, although it may be subconsciously. If you begin to consciously understand how to do this then you can (and you can collectively, on a global scale, if we so desire) make the world any way you want. You don't have to be crazy to do it, but it sure as hell helps 



> i m,ean think how little of the brains power we use, and think of much potenital power there is in just a single, mind...


Yep. However if we were to be instantly given access to all of our potential energy we wouldn't know how to use it. We would hurt ourselves and/or the universe. This is why we live, learn and evolve. Always learning how to control and create with our energy. Always growing and evolving.



> but I acutally thin scitziphenics are a kind are kind of beacon point for that hypohetical oimega point which may or may not lie somehwere in the future, ie the end of time or the illusion of the linerness of time...


While we are here on earth we all have an ego. You can't kill it and if you try to, you end up with DP  Your ego is here to interact with the physical world while you are a physical being. The linearity of time is an illusion that we have created for ourselves so that we can learn a lesson. At any time you want you can choose to put down this illusion and begin to tap into the truth.

Yes, I agree with you about Schizophrenics being a step forward in evolution. Sort of, anyway. They are people who have chosen the very difficult task of being thrown into the spirit world. I absolutely respect what they must go through and if I had enough courage myself, would do all it takes to join them.

But you wanna try the real secret of Schizophrenia? It doesn't exist. "Schizophrenia" is a label that people have made up to put on people that exist in a certain mind state. People that have this "disease" are not sick at all, merely going through a process of awakening. They don't need to be labelled or ostracized, they need to experience a helping hand and encouragement from a society that actually understands what they are going through. We as a society need to take a hard look at ourselves and actually realise that we can learn from these people, rather than trying to "fix" them (i.e. put them back into our mould of "normal").


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> Freesong...please correct me if I have misunderstood, but are you trying to say that illness of any kind (mental, physical or otherwise) is a direct result of turning away from Jesus / God? And that these illnesses would be taken away by God if you were only to ask him and trust in him completely?


Also I've sort of gotta agree with him here. Physical and mental "illness", at its root is caused by an energetic block. Some belief pattern that is out of sync with universal love. By removing this block (allowing this universal love/energy to flow normally) then you heal the "illness". Though you now understand that it was not an illness at all but a necessary experience to allow you to heal in this way and understand the reasons behind it.

However I laff at the Christian Zealotry


----------

